# First Cider



## daddywillwill (29/8/09)

hey guys.
Gonna try my first cider. was wondering how much sugar should be in the cider as a average? cause i got 22 litres of apple juice which is a total of 200.2 gms of sugar.
also what difference would it be using s-05 instead of s-04?
it will be dry and bitter so am going to but in some wine sweetener at the end of it.
Thoughts??

Willis


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

daddywillwill said:


> cause i got 22 litres of apple juice which is a total of 200.2 gms of sugar.



I would have thought that 22L of apple juice would have a hell of a lot more sugar in it than 200.2 grams...would have thought it would have been closer to 2kg.
Where did you get the 200.2g figure wil?

edit..don't have any apple juice atm, but I had a look at some pineapple juice...95g/100mL....


----------



## daddywillwill (29/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I would have thought that 22L of apple juice would have a hell of a lot more sugar in it than 200.2 grams...would have thought it would have been closer to 2kg.
> Where did you get the 200.2g figure wil?



on the nutrients guide on the back? it says (per serving 2 litre bottle)
Energy - 372 kj
Protein -less then 1
Fat - less then 1
Carbs - 21.0g
-sugars - 18.4g
sodium - 14g
vitamin c - 40mg

and its a no added sugar - no artificial colours - no preservatives.


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

daddywillwill said:


> on the nutrients guide on the back? it says (per serving 2 litre bottle)
> Energy - 372 kj
> Protein -less then 1
> Fat - less then 1
> ...



ahhh. Per _serving_. OK, that makes sense. I take it its Berri, P&N, or similar preservative free juice....I'm looking at a Berri pineapple, and it says the serving size is 200mL.....it should have that in the nutritional panel...

assuming that it is a 200mL serving size, then you have 18.4g x 5 = 92g of sugar per litre. X 22L = 2024g of sugar. So this would give an OG of around 1035 (give or take - thats based on dextrose, and this will be fructose and glucose, so it might be couple of points either way).

(sounds like P&N juice, to me....am I right?  )

OK, it shouldn't need any additional sugar, then....remember, cider will ferment to a much lower FG, so you don't need as high an OG as beer....1035 with FG of 1.000 will give you 4.6%, and that's before priming. So it should end up in the bottle around 5% (and 5% cider is imo stronger than 5% beer. :blink: - I've been drinking cider most of this week, and it slaps you in the face. :lol: )

as for the yeast, uso5 will give a cleaner flavour than s04 - in a cider, you'd want that. So use the us05.
Once it's finished, then back sweeten it....use a sample to work out how much lactose (or whatever you're using) you need, then scale it up for the remainder of the batch.

edit: simple solution to working out the sugar: take enough of the juice to do a hydrometer reading, let it come up to 20C (or whatever your hydrometer is calabrated to), and take a gravity reading. If you add _straight _juice to the ferment, this is what your gravity will be. You can then dilute it, or add sugar to increase the gravity, as you desire.


----------



## daddywillwill (29/8/09)

close really cheap one. Westcliff apple juice from aldi, it worked out costing me only 22 bucks for that much.
i'm going off the 'simple cider' recipe, but got s-05 instead of 04
ok i'll get into it and go from there.
thank you
Willis


----------



## Verbyla (30/8/09)

+1 On not adding sugar. It doesn't need it


----------

